# Little Chief Smoker & Jerky Questions



## darring (Oct 15, 2007)

Well not like I need another one or anything but a buddy of mine has a Little Chief Smoker that he's getting rid of and has given me first dibs on it.  I've done some reading and have found that if you want to do pulled pork on it you can smoke it then you have to cook it later.  But I have also found that a lot of people use it to make jerky.

Has anyone ever made jerky on this rig?  If so how does it turn out?

Thanks

DarrinG


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 15, 2007)

I have never been able to get mine to reach temperatures over 160 degrees.  

I use mine to smoke a chicken to about 130 to 140 then I move it to my Ronco Showtime Rotisserie to finish it up.  

I would like to learn to make jerky as well, but figured that the little chief would stay too cool.


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Actually, jerky's a dried, not necc. cooked meat. It's cured, then either smoked and dried, or just dried. Personally, I'd never consider making unsmoked jerky, but alot of it is made that way. 

I dry mine in my convection oven at about 120 after smoking. While smoking, I rarely exceed 140. I'd say the LC would be a fine jerky maker.


----------



## richtee (Oct 15, 2007)

Forgot to say..go visit DeejayDebi's site... that gal can do anything!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 15, 2007)

I would say it's perfect for jerky, but not for smoking larger items, like pork butts.  It would probably be good for sausage too.


----------



## darring (Oct 15, 2007)

I figure if I add a fan to circulate the air and if it doesn't get over 160 then I'm laughing.  A guy I work with makes an unsmoked jerky that is awesome but he spices just right that you don't care.

I just might have to pick it up.  I'll let you know.

DarrinG


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 15, 2007)

*Darrin, the little chief works great for jerky. I used one for many years. If you can make jerky in a dehydrater, you can make it in a little chief. The Hi Mountain jerky spice package has cure in it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Your good to go, as far as I have experienced. Terry*


----------



## kookie (Nov 17, 2007)

I make jerky in my little cheif all the time, that was the main reason I got it for. But I did make a few mods to it to help it out. But you can do it as it comes from the box. I made a temp control unit for it, using a control plug from an electric frying pan. And I also made an insilated encloser for it. I wanted to be able to smoke in the winter too. I have done ribs and pork chops in it, as well as lots of jerky.  The ribs and chops I finished off on the grill. So jerky and alot of other things can be done with the cheif.

Hope this helps some


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 17, 2007)

Darrin there are several people here with those like smokers. I personally don't have one, but I have read they are good for jerky and small sausages.

Have a jesky page and jerky recipe collection you might want to check out:
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Jerky.htm
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...rkyRecipes.pdf

Good luck!


----------

